# How can I prevent my cords from getting destroyed by my office chair?



## Hifi Man

I have to replace the cable on my Sennheiser HD650 headphones because it got run over so many times with my chair, now sound only comes through one side of my headphones. Since I have to replace the cord I'm stuck using my Sennheiser 598 headphones (which are honestly still very good). Anyone have an idea besides getting one of those ridiculous unnecessary reinforced 3rd party cords? I know that improved cords are a placebo for sound, but I need something durable.


----------



## PETEREK

Maybe just a shorter cable?


----------



## 399942

Try keeping everything on your desk, instead of your floor? Putting any kind of stress on your headphones wire will cause them to break. Read this link (specifically the cable section). http://www.head-fi.org/t/666577/the-complete-guide-to-taking-proper-care-of-headphones I'd also recommend using a headphone stand so the wires aren't on the floor when your not using your headphones.


----------



## Hifi Man

kcdkjqqr said:


> Try keeping everything on your desk, instead of your floor? Putting any kind of stress on your headphones wire will cause them to break. Read this link (specifically the cable section). http://www.head-fi.org/t/666577/the-complete-guide-to-taking-proper-care-of-headphones I'd also recommend using a headphone stand so the wires aren't on the floor when your not using your headphones.


 
  I dunno. Maybe I can pull the wire around my desk and make it go over the top of the desk. Even then I usually just keep my headphones on the ground next to my computer so it would be a little awkward. I have no room for a headphone stand. If I did I would have already been using one. All corners of my room are taken up with things and my desk is filled to capacity with microphone, speakers, keyboard, and desktop monitor. The top of my computer is taken up with amp, dac, and external hard drive. There is literally nowhere else I can put my headphones besides on the floor, short of unplugging them every time and putting them in a pile of chords and junk I keep on the other side of the room. Neither option seems ideal.
 Quote:


peterek said:


> Maybe just a shorter cable?


 
 I dunno. I have a small desk in my bedroom. My amplifier sits on top of my computer which is about 2 feet away from me. The cable would have to be pretty damn short.


----------



## 399942

Sounds like you need a bigger desk...


----------



## cel4145

These headphone holders can work very well attached to the side of a desk: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004LPZBD6/

Maybe you can use this to position the headphones (and cable) out of the way when they are not being used.


----------



## Hifi Man

cel4145 said:


> These headphone holders can work very well attached to the side of a desk: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004LPZBD6/
> 
> Maybe you can use this to position the headphones (and cable) out of the way when they are not being used.


interesting. It looks like it clamps on to the side of the desk. That doesn't look like a universal desk solution at all. I don't even know if my desk has corners to clamp on to. I can't just drill a coat hook into the side of my desk either lol. The screw would likely block the drawers from the inside. I like the idea though.


----------



## cel4145

Well, the only other thing I can think of is to consider whether or not a coiled cable would solve your problem. Otherwise, my advice would be to unplug your headphones and put them up and away when you are not using them. Consumer cables are just not designed to be run over repeatedly by a chair, any more than headphones are designed to be repeatedly wacked with a hammer. (LOL)


----------



## Kylv

If the desk is pushed up to the wall, go to monoprice and buy a LCD mount for the wall for you monitor, it will free up a lot of room on your desk.
  
 As for your replacement cable problem, I have no helpful suggestions.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Why not run the cable around the computer chassis? I had my excess cable running around my amp before and it's not like I suddenly got up and walked, dragging the amp with me like an anchor. I got a short custom cable but note that someone braided conductors for me and the cost of materials and workmanship was under $50, which is cheap compared to a lot of other cables out there.


----------



## Hifi Man

protegemaniac said:


> Why not run the cable around the computer chassis? I had my excess cable running around my amp before and it's not like I suddenly got up and walked, dragging the amp with me like an anchor. I got a short custom cable but note that someone braided conductors for me and the cost of materials and workmanship was under $50, which is cheap compared to a lot of other cables out there.


a long cord is necessary though because I like to lay in bed while watching videos on my computer and sleeping with music playing through my headphones


----------



## Kylv

Sounds like the only option left is to get rid of your chair.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

hifi man said:


> a long cord is necessary though because I like to lay in bed while watching videos on my computer and sleeping with music playing through my headphones


 
  
 Then wind it around something while you're sitting. Even when I use long stock cables I manage the cables and they never touch the floor.


----------



## PETEREK

kylv said:


> Sounds like the only option left is to get rid of your chair.


 
 Best comment yet. 
  
 There are going to be trade offs to every solution for your problem. Get a chair without wheels, or just don't move it while you're listening to your headphones. There really isn't much else we can tell you to do.


----------

